# tiny black feild spiders



## mariemaria (Aug 20, 2009)

hey everyone, i'd like to know what those little tiny black spiders we see
when we walk in feilds are called. Of what species of spider are they?


----------



## What (Aug 20, 2009)

They are spiders.


----------



## mariemaria (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL
was that sarcasm or misunderstanding?

I meant what species of spider ^.^


----------



## tekkendarklord (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont get the question LOL
where do you live anyway?


----------



## moose35 (Aug 20, 2009)

What said:


> They are spiders.


 damn your good man.
he's right. its a spider.



                   moose


----------



## What (Aug 20, 2009)

mariemaria said:


> LOL
> was that sarcasm or misunderstanding?
> 
> I meant what species of spider ^.^


The fact that you needed to ask is...well, lets not go there.

You are asking people on a web forum to identify spiders that are being described as small, black, and living in fields without giving a location, a size reference, a photograph, or any details other than excessive generalities. 

See the problem?


----------



## buthus (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe someone already asked ...but ..how many legs? 





:?


----------



## Dev (Aug 21, 2009)

Did these spiders happen to bring food fragments near a dirt mound where other spiders are busy working for their nest?


----------



## jsloan (Aug 21, 2009)

mariemaria said:


> hey everyone, i'd like to know what those little tiny black spiders we see
> when we walk in feilds are called. Of what species of spider are they?


I'm going to assume you mean spiders running around on the ground.  The most common you're likely to see in that context are wolf spiders of some kind.   There are dozens of species, or more, that might fit your description.


----------



## jynxxxedangel (Aug 21, 2009)

I think the small dark spider, below the Xysticus sp. in this photo, is what she means. 

My yard was full of these little black spiders, about three months ago. I know this is a crummy photo, but the lighting wasn't very good, and my camera isn't the greatest.

What are these things, anyway? Anyone recognise the species? This little fellow was certainly pestering this big girl. I watched her chase him (or her) away about ten times, before he finally buggered off. Either it was a male spider who mistook this female of another species for one of his own..or his eyes were much bigger than his stomach!


----------



## Tcrazy (Aug 22, 2009)

mariemaria said:


> hey everyone, i'd like to know what those little tiny black spiders we see
> when we walk in feilds are called. Of what species of spider are they?



Pardosa sp.


----------



## arachnifarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks a bit like Allocoasa funerea.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 28, 2009)

my guess for the OP would be Gnaphosidae, ground spiders


----------

